
The Hipster PDA (2004) - Tomte
http://www.43folders.com/2004/09/03/introducing-the-hipster-pda
======
znpy
Broken link?

BTW I remember that article... Here's the archived copy:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190401163644/http://www.43fold...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190401163644/http://www.43folders.com/2004/09/03/introducing-
the-hipster-pda)

